

Been stuck for 3months.. what would you do? - redrory

http://filmbet.com/<p>FilmBet.com, my "first" idea that I wanted to go somewhere. I checked around eLance and spoke to developers to develop the project for me. I heard figures from $500 - $1000 ( which I didnt quite have). So I decided to try and do everything myself. Things started well, I handle most of the important things.. but I couldnt quite get IT done.
It has been on the backburner for over 3months. 
I want to hear from the HN community; what would you guys do? ( I have considered ditching the project, for some reason I keep coming back..) maybe a change in concept is needed<p>Currently.. its vote on the weekend box office results..
======
scorpioxy
If you keep coming back to the project, it means that you want to do it and
that's the most important thing.

Write down what's left to do as manageable tasks and try to address them when
you can or ask for help on the ones you can't.(paid or free) That way, at
least, you'd know you're making progress and have a clear idea where you're
heading.

P.S. layout is broken on FF3.6. also, you have a few typos.

------
Osiris
If you have a plan about where you want to take the site, but aren't sure how
to do it, you may want to break up the project into smaller chunks and perhaps
hire out one of those small pieces and get it done. After you see that feature
up and running, you may feel more motivation to get more done. You can work on
bring in some revenue and using that revenue to pay for additional work to be
done.

------
bugs
If you're not passionate about it you're not going to get anything done so you
need to "man up" one way or the other (ditch or push). Really think about what
you want, if you want this project to get done go at it full spin otherwise
leave it and take on an easier or more passionate undertaking.

------
JarekS
Hi! We had similar idea (i think?) with <http://movieorwhat.com> \- contact me
- maybe we can help each other? ...

~~~
redrory
sounds good. whats your email? redrory (AT) gmail (dot) com

